# Cleaning Cobwebs?



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

My trainer has had her barn for ~20 years, and as such, it's got quite a bit of cobwebs, etc. We dust off the stalls on a relatively routine basis, however cleaning up the rest of the barn (walls, ceiling) is a bit too much for us.

This is a relatively sizable barn (Not huge, but bigger than the average private barn)- 8 stalls, two tack rooms, wash rack, two grooming racks, bathroom, hay storage, entry way to the arena, etc, etc.

The barn is metal, and I've heard people mention power washing, but she's afraid that will make the metal start to rust. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Perhaps open up as many doors and windows as possible then use a leaf blower to scoot the webs out the openings. You'll just need to be methodical about it and start at one end and work your way forward so you don't get any blow back.

Alternatively, going the low tech route, I have an old corn broom I use. It will grab most of the stuff but always seems to leave a little behind. I need a ladder to get the higher spots in the trusses.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

One air compressor one huge fan, dusk mask and eye protection.

Set the fan so it blows air OUT of the barn and use the air compressor with a nozzle to blow all the dust loose and out.

I have cleaned houses this way, and have heard of other people doing the same. Works well LOL

Youll need a shower afterwords LOL


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

We do it the exact same way ChitChatChet said. I've found leaf blowers don't have enough "umph" to get the cobweb detached.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The steel sheeting should be galvanized. Has it started to rust where manure or urine has touched it? I have a small piece that shows rust but it was exposed to the high heat of a fire which changes the chemical composition.


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

I have no idea if it's galvanized. The set up of the barn is so none of the horses' places where they'd go is next to the walls- the indoor arena is fenced off about two feet from the wall, the stalls are all made of wood (there's a small space between the stalls and the walls), the grooming areas have a similar set up as the stalls do, and the washrack is concrete all around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've used a power washer in the summer. On metal and wood.

But I do the heavy cleaning/sweeping in the winter. And especially late spring before the insects get lively. Then the power washer handles what we get in the summer.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

low tech, brooms and ladders. You would not want the stall floors wet nor anything in the tack shed wet. The air compressor idea would probably be faster, but I hate spiders and would freak if one landed on me along with the webs.


----------



## myequinelove (Jul 22, 2015)

Old broom would probably be the best


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I only keep webs clear of light fittings & other electric points - the rest I leave in place to catch insects etc - no venomous spiders where I live so no chance of getting bit 

I couldn't really use any industrial process - I have swallows ,red starts , little owls , eagle owls , long eared owls , bats etc in various outbuildings and places , some are protected species and can't be disturbed

A broom is my best option - I do have a problem with wasps which needs a bit more care , normally use a long stick to dislodge nest and then clear up after wasps have flown away


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

shop vac with a long hose
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

MyBoySi said:


> shop vac with a long hose


I don't have a barn, but use my shop vac for my (and friend's) garages and my well pump house. It's da bomb! :wink:


----------



## dawnandduke2002 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Cobwebs*

My barn is over 100 years old and I use it every day, but it still houses many barn spiders. I've been noticing that the spiders' webs have been inching close to where I work, though, so time to do some dusting. I just take a sweep and bat the ceiling, edges... etc. I would NOT recommend power washing if you don't have water panels in your floor to drain it. I tried power washing my barn and it didn't turn out well, I found myself sweeping old water out the barn that afternoon after it just puddled in low spots.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ettore The Original Webster All-Purpose Duster - Walmart.com

Webster is your FRIEND. He comes with a roughly 10 foot pole and even I can reach almost up to the top of the walls, into the rafters with it. It'll take those cobwebs down in a second. 










And you can chase chickens with it............


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I use a broom.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Spider webs catch all kinds of bugs. Its a build up of hay dust that can pose a fire problem.


----------



## Fatlegsuperpony (Dec 23, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Ettore The Original Webster All-Purpose Duster - Walmart.com
> 
> Webster is your FRIEND. He comes with a roughly 10 foot pole and even I can reach almost up to the top of the walls, into the rafters with it. It'll take those cobwebs down in a second.
> 
> ...



Yes these things rock.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have put this warning on here before, but BE CAREFUL about not letting cobwebs get into water buckets, feed buckets, etc. Years ago a barn I used to go to cleaned their cobwebs out of the rafters... Well one of their gorgeous Paso Fino stallions had a major allergic reaction to the cobwebs landing in his buckets and they nearly lost him. I'm sure it doesn't happen every day, but it should be in the back of your mind when letting all of those cobwebs drop.


----------

